# OpenOffice pour OS x.4.2



## go95520 (31 Octobre 2005)

Je cherche à installer OpenOffice pour MAC en version OS 10.4.2.

En regardant les différents post sur le sujet je viens d'installer X11.

Ou faut il télécharger OpenOffice pour MAC 10.4 ?
Existe-t- il une version Francaise? (dictionnaire, interface etc...) ?
Et une procédure spécifique?

Que pense les utilisateurs de OOo, avec des docs provenant de Microsoft Office MAc ou PC?
Y a t il des problèmes ?

Merci de votre aide, je souhaite installer du libre si c'est possible tout en limitanat les désagrément pour échanger avec du MicroSoft !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2005)

go95520 a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche à installer OpenOffice pour MAC en version OS 10.4.2.
> 
> En regardant les différents post sur le sujet je viens d'installer X11.
> 
> ...



là : http://fr.openoffice.org/about-downloads.html

J'ai eu quelques problèmes. J'utilise maintenat Néooffice, même logiciel que Ooo mais pour Java. Long au démarrage mais ensuite, impeccable
Albert


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2005)

Pour télécharger OOo 2 tu peux le faire la

http://ooofr.org/telechargement/macosx/2.0/

C'est  la dernière beta pour ainsi dire la définitive. sur le site d'OOo la version OOO 2.0 n'est pour l'instant en version définitive que pour windows et Linux. La version OS X ne devrait pas tarder. 

A près l'install tu peux télécharger le dictionnaire orthographique

ici

ensuite dans le traitement de texte : outils/options/paramètres linguistiques/langues : cocher les onglets "français"
/linguistique/éditer/choisir "français" dans le menu déroulant.
Fermer relancer l'application.

tu peux aussi enlever des trucs chiants comme les délimitations de texte, marques... dans "affichage"

Pour les documents micro$oft il n'y a pas de problème OOo les ouvrira, par contre l'inverse n'est pas possible.... Quand tu dois communiquer un document à un utilisateur microsoftisé, tu enregistres une copie en .doc pour word .xls pour excel ect.... et tout va bien.

OOo a une fonction formidable elle convertit en un clin d'oeil les documents au format PDF.

Bye


----------

